# left or right hand retrieve



## marshbass (Apr 7, 2007)

How many use the left hand retrieve models? I can't seem to get used to right hand and actually its not the reeling but the hook set or rod action with the left hand. marshbass


----------



## Jim (Apr 7, 2007)

Hi Marshbass,
Im the exact opposite LOL! I tried lefty, but it's just too weird for me. Im a righty with everything except hockey......go figure.


----------



## Anonymous (Apr 8, 2007)

I am a little off... I am right handed but all my spinning reels are set up lefty and my bait casters are set up righty.


----------



## Mattman (Apr 8, 2007)

Left hand.

That's what I always retrieved with using spinning reels. When I started using baitcasters it seemed absolutely ridiculous to use the other hand so I didn't. And am glad I didn't.

And yes, I'm right handed.


----------



## BassAddict (Aug 6, 2007)

Left hand retrieve all the way!! I just wish they made throw away lefty baitcasters more available in baitshops, wal-marts or any other store that sells fishing supplies. It seams the only left handed reels these stores carry is 100+ dollar reels, yet they will have tons of throw away righty reels....go figure


----------



## bassboy1 (Aug 6, 2007)

I am right handed, but I was raised on spinning reels, and the classic way for those to be used is left hand retrieve. When I started buying casting rods, I didn't want to have to change all that, so I only have lefty casting reels now. Last friday, we went out for about 30 minutes, before a lightening storm popped out of nowhere, and I had forgotten my casting reel, and we had a spare spincast reel in the truck, so I put it on my casting rod, and felt so weird having the right hand retrieve. I don't know if I will ever be able to go to a righty reel.


----------



## MissouriBassin (Aug 6, 2007)

BRYCE said:


> I am a little off... I am right handed but all my spinning reels are set up lefty and my bait casters are set up righty.



Same here


----------



## Nickk (Aug 6, 2007)

I run left hand retrieve on all my reels:
spinning
b-cast
fly


----------



## SMDave (Aug 8, 2007)

I'm a righty.

spinning: righty (the reel handle is on the left-hand side)
baitcast: righty (where the handle is on the right) but I made a HUGE mistake. From now on, it is going to be left-hand retrieves. So much easier not to move my hands after the lure lands in the water. I could potentially lose a fish that way too if it strikes the moment it hits the water (which has happened a lot on my spinning rigs).


----------

